# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Les chiots de Roumanie- refuge de Lénuta- sous assos L'Arche d'Eternité -

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Noms des chiots à l'
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Petit
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 9 ans 8 mois 
*N° d'identification:* à venir
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* Salia : 06.15.16.18.05
*E-mail :* contact@archedeternite.org





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 250 




 Message mis à jour le 06/07/14:
Les chios actuellement au refuge
Les chiots actuellement au refuge : 

*Aimée* (à droite)
Femellen, Née approximativement le 25 février 2014 => 3 mois
Trouvée dans la rue par Lenuta, avec sa soeur/ son frère (?) qui n'a pas survécut.
Vite une FA pour elle !



*Kyra
*Femelle née en août 2013, environ 11 mois
Ok chiens, dynamique et affectueuse. Très joueuse et sociable.


FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : 250 euros
Arrivera en France, stérilisée, identifiée, vaccinée selon le protocole Roumain - vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.


ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal à l'aéroport Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle, le jour de son arrivée.


Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


CONTACT ADOPTION : Salia : 06.15.16.18.05 - Diane : 07.50.34.33.79
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org



---Message d'origine ---
Présentation des chiots à adopter : 
Une chienne X border a été récemment emmené au refuge avec ces petits. Il y a des mâles et des femelles, ils ne sont pas encore sevrés et seront disponible à partir de juillet ( voir début août ). Ils arriveront en France identifiés et vaccinés.



Il y a aussi Cosette, le bébé de Fantine. C'est une femelle, elle est née au refuge. 





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RACE : CROISE RACE COMMUNE NON LOF

SEXE : FEMELLES

AGE (APPROXIMATIF) : décembre 2012

COULEUR : 

POINT SANTE : Aucun problème de santé connu à ce jour. 

SON ORIGINE : chiots trouvés dans la rue ou devant la porte du refuge.

----------


## Ingrid92

Up pour ces amours  ::

----------


## dydyps

y'a 'il un lien Facebook pour les chiens de Roumanie?

----------


## Ingrid92

Personne pour ces amours ?

----------


## NinieDeGagny

vous trouverez notre page FB ici: http://www.facebook.com/arche.deternite
Nous avons aussi un forum avec tous nos loulous: http://archeternite.forumactif.org

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*NAYAK
*
Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


*MAYLIS*

Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


*INDIA*

Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


*PALOMA*

Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## tipie59

pour avoir adopté un chien de roumanie, je peux vous dire qu'ils sont merveilleux.
alors de si beaux chiots, pensez à eux!

----------


## dydyps

ils sont trop mignons, j'espère qu'ils trouverons vite une famille!

Vous leur cherchez aussi des FA?
si oui, leur lieu d'arrivée est obligatoirement Paris?
les soins véto sont ils prit en charges ds la FA?


merci d'avance pr votre réponse.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nos petits peuvent venir en FA, nous prenons en charge les frais vétérinaire, mais nous demandons aux FA de venir les chercher sur Paris à moins qu'elles ne trouvent un covoiturage

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

3 nouvelles petites femelles, très jeunes on été ramené à Lenuta hier, HELP, on a besoin de* FA ou ADOPTANT* !!!



- - - Mise à jour - - -



Elles sont agées de 7 semaines, pas encore 2 mois, et pourrons donc venir en France en mars alors HELP !!!


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ces 3 fifilles resteront de petite taille adulte !!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Elles vont être vaccinées et pourront donc très vite venir en france. BESOIN DE FA OU ADOPTANT SVP !!!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*NOLA* 





*HANNA* 





*EVAH*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

EVAH adoptée, reste HANNA et NOLA, pensez à ces puces  :Smile:

----------


## grandvuillemin

J habite marseille et je cherche chiot femelle petite taille pour compagnie mon jeune cocker castré
j ai deux chats castres

----------


## AmoureuseDesChiens

[QUOTE=grandvuillemin;1592477]J habite marseille et je cherche chiot femelle petite taille pour compagnie mon jeune cocker castré
j ai deux chats castres[/QUOTE

Il reste HANNA et NOLA vouss pouvez contacter les référents adoption :  06 15 16 18 05
06 77 87 60 41  
06 26 16 68 09

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Des nouvelles de NOLA et  HANNA qui arriveront en France en avril 2013 !

Elles sont vraiment petites ( au refuge elles sont surnomée les "minis crottes" ^^ )
Elles sont sociables et adorables !

Les puces sont SUPER OK chats !



- - - Mise à jour - - -

NOLA est la puce toute noire :



- - - Mise à jour - - -

HANNA, très douce :



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les 3 soeurs avec MOMO, Evah, la louloute du milieu n'est plus à adopter, elle est reservée pour adoption  :: 
NOLA et HANNA attendent toujours LEUR famille !!!




- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## bab

Ouper est toujours à l'adoption





Nuggets est toujours à l'adoption



Oléa, née en septembre 2018

----------


## bab

Pauvre Ouper qui grandit au refuge


ainsi que Nuggets


et Oléa

----------


## bab

Oléa est décédée  :: 

Nuggets est toujours à l'adoption (encore un chiot qui a grandi


ainsi qu'Ouper



Kimba, née en juin 2019



Natsu, né en mai 2019



Lasko, né en septembre 2019

----------


## bab

Natsu est en FA dans le 08  :: 
 


Nuggets est en FA dans le 93  :: 




Lasko est toujours à l'adoption



Kimba, toujours à l'adoption

----------


## doriant

jeska2018 en fa94, natsu2019 en fa 08, lasko2019, kimba2019, ouper2019, nuggets2019 en fa93, anko2016, maloya2016, christal2016, pipa2017, odgy2017, hodja2017 >> tous les chiens ont été adoptés  :Smile:

----------


## bab

NOM : JASPER

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : MÂLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 19.10.2021

POIDS : 10 kg mais il n'a pas encore son poids adulte

POINT SANTÉ : test négatif au vers du coeur.  taille moyenne. castré.

SON ORIGINE : Sorti(e) le 31/05/2022 d'une fourrière mouroir dite "équarrissage" en Roumanie.


SON COMPORTEMENT : Sorti récemment de fourrière, il est très sociable envers les humains et ok chien.

----------


## bab

> une pure merveille ce chiot. Gentil, hyper sociable, joueur.
> 
> Il aime les friandises mais préfère les câlins.
> 
> Il est vraiment super gentil.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption 

Taylor femelle née en mai 2022



Bogota male né en juin 2022



Siane femelle née en juillet 2022



Lisbonne femelle née en juin 2022



Bretzel femelle née en mai 2022



Ciao male né en juillet 2022



Sawyer male né en juillet 2022




Denver male né en juin 2022



Jasper

----------

